# Busy week.



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been going non stop this week and I figured I'd share some pictures.
I liked this pic:








New tifton feild that's trying to come on.








Nice coastal patch I did for my neighbor today.








Some pretty coastal I baled up for a horse man yesterday.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really fine looking fields and I can see that you take care of your equipment as your 1410 looks like it is brand new...and that was a fine looking wrapped bale....what color was your baler?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Either you don't have a cab on your tractor or incredibly clean windows.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Vol said:


> Really fine looking fields and I can see that you take care of your equipment as your 1410 looks like it is brand new...and that was a fine looking wrapped bale....what color was your baler?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes sir..
My equipment gets washed and cleaned once a week when in use and stored in the barn. 
And it's a green baler! You should see what kind of bale it makes in a good windrow!


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Teslan said:


> Either you don't have a cab on your tractor or incredibly clean windows.


I had just cleaned them this morning because I couldn't see!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> Yes sir..
> My equipment gets washed and cleaned once a week when in use and stored in the barn.
> And it's a green baler! You should see what kind of bale it makes in a good windrow!


I strongly suspicioned that bale was made by a Green Machine....good to see folks who still take pride in their work.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing Colby


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

There's y'all a bale baled by a Deere!


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks good Colby. How are things up your way. Having good yields? Hows rain fall been? 
I myself am gonna a ton of round bales. Trading in the 568 for a new 468, be here tomorrow!! Figure if I'm gonna have hay it better be freight friendly! Been blessed for ten years here to not have to ship hay out of here. All of of it was sold probly within 50 miles. Different year, different market now.


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Those are some great square shouldered bales, I rent a manual electric tie Veremeer and it made me hate twining! Netwrap may be worth the extra bucks haha


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

jdhayboy said:


> Looks good Colby. How are things up your way. Having good yields? Hows rain fall been?
> I myself am gonna a ton of round bales. Trading in the 568 for a new 468, be here tomorrow!! Figure if I'm gonna have hay it better be freight friendly! Been blessed for ten years here to not have to ship hay out of here. All of of it was sold probly within 50 miles. Different year, different market now.


We're growing down here. I'm in Central Tx. East of Austin. 
No rain out of that deal.. Got 1.5" That was it.. We are averaging 2 bales an acre. 
I did bale a tifton field that yielded 5 bales an acre today. Had right at 95 bales of of 20 acres. Best feild so far this year.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I quit washing my machines a few years ago, just use an air hose. End of season they get washed and waxed, serviced and greased and put up for the winter. I don't ascribe to that 'breaks in the barn' adage.......









I have the exact same disc mower as you plus 2 others. Great machines. I just swirched them all 2 serrated knives and all have wide-thin swath kits on the swath board.


----------

